# When the city can't do it....Fergy saves the day



## brassmonkey (Nov 10, 2015)

Thought I'd share a pic or two from a few winters ago. Horrendous snowstorm blew through, and as we live on a dead end street we are always last to see a snow plow. 

Day two and still no sign of help...

As it happened I had just purchased an old Ferguson TEA20 (circa 1952) which hadn't yet been hauled up north. Came with a dirt blade in the deal so..I thought...why not?

She took a looong time to warm up and boy that hydraulic fluid is thick in the cold but eventually I could use the three point hitch without stalling, and we were off!



















The old girl huffed and chugged, slipped and slid, but four hours later she had cleared most of the neighbours driveways and a stretch of street out to where it met clean pavement on the main road. Those tires are loaded with calcium for weight but chains would have really made the difference. Real heavy, wet stuff that was. 

I had folks coming out to gawk and cheer me on. Some tried to tuck money in my coat for fuel as I went by. 

One delightful elderly lady even brought me out a wee glass o brandy if you can believe it. 

When all was said and done I had to soak in a tub for an hour before I could feel my nether regions again thanks to that old steel seat (actually the event was inspiration for my screen name on this site...) but it sure was fun!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice to see an old well maintained machine still getting the job done, along with a good story.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

They sure built them right back in the day. Lots of old Fergusons and Fords still getting the job done.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

very nice job!!


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## brassmonkey (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks guys - I have a rather embarrassing follow up to this story. 

I had nil experience using a blade behind a tractor to that point and didn't realize that snow blades have feet or skids I guess. The edge of that blade you see there had none so was contacting the pavement completely. 

Although the hydraulic system is too primitive to apply any down pressure, the weight alone was enough to scar up a couple of driveways, and worse....I ripped the heads of several water main valve caps clean off. Didn't find two of em til the spring! :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

I offered to fix any damage but the neighbours wouldn't hear of it they were so thrilled to just get out of the street. 

Sigh....live and learn. :blush:


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

It's cool when u can help ur neighbors. Wonder where your neighbors are, what city are you talking about. Awesome tractor! if only there was a way to see where people are. Hmmmmm to bad we couldn't somehow see the location of members.


----------



## brassmonkey (Nov 10, 2015)

Rob711 said:


> It's cool when u can help ur neighbors. Wonder where your neighbors are, what city are you talking about. Awesome tractor! if only there was a way to see where people are. Hmmmmm to bad we couldn't somehow see the location of members.


Point taken, Rob. :blush:

We're talking a suburb of Toronto, Canada. 

(I really should get to updating my profile...)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

" (I really should get to updating my profile...) "
now wouldn't be a bad time to do it


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks, hoped I didn't come across to much like a douche. I once blowed the snow off one of my neighbors, she complained I scratched her driveway, this was the first snowfall. I never did her again, made me feel warm inside watching the old lady shovel


----------



## brassmonkey (Nov 10, 2015)

Rob711 said:


> Thanks, hoped I didn't come across to much like a douche...


Lol - no, I have a pretty crusty sense humour. Thought it was funny. 

No good deed goes unpunished, eh?


----------



## brassmonkey (Nov 10, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> " (I really should get to updating my profile...) "
> now wouldn't be a bad time to do it


Ashamed to say, don't know how. I shall poke around and see what settings I can break...


UPDATE - success! :wavetowel2:


----------

